
Real-time map of Dutch rail traffic  - malte
http://www.flyabb.com/livetrein/fullscreen.php
======
Kenw00t
The Belgian railways have a similar thing, which is on an official site:
<http://www.railtime.be/website/traffic-trains> There's not much traffic now
since it's midnight. Also, the banner on top is completely Javascript.

------
sharpn
Someone posted a similar thing for the London Underground from Matthew
Somerville about 2 years ago here (can't find the hn link):

<http://traintimes.org.uk/map/tube/>

------
danieldk
Very nice! There is not much information on the website, do they use the
regular schedule to calculate the train positions or something more
sophisticated (GPS positions broadcasted from the train)?

~~~
qF
They calculate the positions. Though recently the railway implemented a system
in their trains that seems to use GPS to inform passengers on realtime arrival
times. So perhaps in the future they will make GPS data available in their
API.

The railway company is kinda behind on how the world (of data) works, and they
have for a long time considered this kind of information as exclusive
information that nobody else should be able to access. Despite being
government owned..

~~~
route66
It's indeed precalculated. Right now the official site of the train service
lists blocking construction work on some routes, no train is riding there. On
the map though they are still on schedule. Nevertheless a nice piece of work,
but not really "live".

------
epall
I built something like this for Caltrain: <http://epall.github.com/animated-
caltrain/>

------
rasur
There's a similar one for Swiss trains.

~~~
iliis
Yep: <http://www.swisstrains.ch/> (Search eg. for "Zürich HB" for some
traffic) But it's also just timetables drawn to a map :/

Oh, and then there's one for planes: <http://radar.zhaw.ch/radar.html> This
actually uses real data (They have a transponderdata-receiver on the roof) and
there's a Google Earth version:
[http://www.idp.zhaw.ch/de/engineering/idp/forschung/transpor...](http://www.idp.zhaw.ch/de/engineering/idp/forschung/transport-
and-traffic-engineering/real-time-air-traffic-in-3d.html)

~~~
bosse
There's also one for ships, using real GPS data from AIS -
<http://marinetraffic.com/ais/>

and another one for planes <http://www.flightradar24.com/>

------
kposehn
This is awesome!

